# The 1000th impact driver thread



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Sometime I want one like that....just cause I like old cool stuff.
Edit: there's supposed to be a pic here of a Yankee.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Absolutely correct....:thumbsup: The modern day tools definitely ease the toll on a guys body. Sure was good times back then though....:thumbsup: Especially learning from an old Carpenter...:thumbsup:


Seems like there were lots of old carpenters back then, I got stuck with one for years. He was one grumpy bastard. But I listened to him. One day the super said "Mike, you stay with Pete and don't let him lift anything". I was with that guy for 3 years. He was one hell of a door hanger and finish guy.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Remember when we drilled a pilot hole and used a yankee?
> 
> If you're under say 40 maybe....uh what's a yankee?


Also a Yankee...










FYI, That's Derek Jeter when he rehabbed with the local AAA team.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Golden view said:


> The era of the impact driver is over. They were the greatest thing when cordless drills weren't very good and easy-to-strip Phillips screws were all we used.
> 
> I don't use mine any more except very rarely for a huge lag. With quality non-Phillips screws, ledger locks, etc, what's the point? They are loud and slow. Sure they are lighter but you're holding them longer, and they make a racket.
> 
> ...


Are you predrilling with the drill and then switching over to drive it?

If so, that doesn't seem to be saving time if you have to swap bits, that and it's just a general pain in the ass.

I've kind of been under the impression that no matter how big or powerful the drill, it never really had the giddy up to "drive" a screw or lag.

Are you driving it as far as you can, then backing off, then driving it again?

Or does the Milwaukee Fuel have balls that big that it can outperform an impact?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I use fasteners that don't need predrilling mostly. For cabinets I use two drills. All the high end drills now seem to put in a 6" 3/8 ledger lock. I put in a box of 25 3 5/8" ledger locks on 1 battery bar. Seems better than the impact.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Impacts are still awsome and just keep getting better. With the 3 speed models there good for any screws if you use good bits. There's a lot of times I need to use drills insead when I'm in occupied retirement homes or hospitals due to the noise.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I like my impacts for the lack of torque on my arms. Creeping up old age, bad shoulder, elbow and various other parts.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I havent driven a screw with a drill in probably a year, my impact, drill amd charger are one in the same and go everywhere together. I keep long #2 phillips and #2 square in my pouch. I dont know why anyone would want to screw in lags with a drill when you have a impact available.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

chewy said:


> I havent driven a screw with a drill in probably a year, my impact, drill amd charger are one in the same and go everywhere together. I keep long #2 phillips and #2 square in my pouch. I dont know why anyone would want to screw in lags with a drill when you have a impact available.


More Tork with a regular drill,some lag bolts are too much for an impact and you'll kill it if you drive too many like that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> More Tork with a regular drill,some lag bolts are too much for an impact and you'll kill it if you drive too many like that.


 Impacts have vastly more TQ than drills. 

As a comparison the top Makita impact has about 1500inlbs but their top drill has about 750inlbs


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

With an impact, I am able to apply very little pressure to the impact will driving a screw. The impact pretty much does all the work.

I do have to say the impacts are loud. I have switched to a regular drill a couple times when I feel the noise would bother others (customers, neighbors after a certain time- etc)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I told my guys that the drill is just as fast as an impact in what we do so we went head to head with a drill and impact driving 10 self tappers (#10 x 3/4") no real difference in the time taken. The impact shines when you can't be right behind the driver to give some push.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Impacts have vastly more TQ than drills.
> 
> As a comparison the top Makita impact has about 1500inlbs but their top drill has about 750inlbs


This is true and the torque to arm is also a big deal, especially at an awkward reach, but with many lags I do for deck ledgers and posts and knee braces, the drill sinks them jut as far. It like the impact is so slow that the screw locks up, where the drill puts it in with momentum. 

I'm of course trying to stir the pot with a thread like this, promted by so many posts of guys gushing over impacts and debating which brand is best. But for the last 2 years I started almost only using my drill vs 4 years before that it was all impact.

I'll also admit, if I have to drive a Phillips screw, I'll almost always reach for the impact.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Also, I'd really consider a new 3 speed impact for my next metal roofing job. On lowest speed, the added precision from the natural slowdown will be a bonus for properly installing the screws to not smash the neoprene gaskets. I'm good with a drill but some guys are especially bad and have to redo every third screw.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I will not be giving up my impact anytime soon. The loud argument is funny, circular saws and miter saws are loud too so maybe I should use a handsaw. I use a 10.8v impact for cabinet installs and it can drive 3 inch screws no problem. It would take an 18v drill that is several pounds heavier to do the same task. I still have an 18v impact as well, but keep that for the heavy continuous duty stuff like decks, etc.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

A person who lives in NJ,,,lol


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Golden view said:


> Also, I'd really consider a new 3 speed impact for my next metal roofing job. On lowest speed, the added precision from the natural slowdown will be a bonus for properly installing the screws to not smash the neoprene gaskets. I'm good with a drill but some guys are especially bad and have to redo every third screw.


Makita had a specialty impact driver designed for this purpose, its a 3 speed impact but it has a setting for driving like this, it spins at full speed and then right after it starts impacting (usually after it has drilled through) it slows down.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

My impact doesn't have a cord, it has an air hose, and it still makes less noise that the Hilti one I have that uses a battery.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

^this

If I have the compressor out, I'm using the air impact to drive fasteners. No comparison


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

An impact provides more control. Anyone that has tried to use a Tapcon/Quikcon kit with an SDS will know that one extra squeeze of the trigger to snug things up results in snapping off the head of the fastener.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> What does the video prove? All I'm seeing is a screw going easy into very soft wood.
> 
> A comparison would be get a impact to get the fastener to a point it can no longer drive it in. Then get a drill and then try and get it to go in further. Of course same Battery used in both tools.
> 
> ...


This is the exact situation I have run into. Impact stalls and drill finishes.

Also this thread is really starting to deteriorate...I am honestly thinking some are here to just troll the thread.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> This is the exact situation I have run into. Impact stalls and drill finishes.
> 
> Also this thread is really starting to deteriorate...I am honestly thinking some are here to just troll the thread.


The only reason I can think your having different results than me is the extra TQ your drill has over mine requires you not to have to use the impact to finish the setting of the fastener. It is a 6 year old drill so spec wise not that powerful compared to the newer models. Perhaps a extra 200inlbs will give me a different outcome if which is more powerful for setting fasteners.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are four tests. 6 inch tec into maple. Impact us slow and only can flush it up. Brute tough drill countersink some before stalling the first and snapping the second. And for the hell of it the compact tough countersink and stalls...All on the same 18 volt 2.6 amp battery.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Can anyone see the attachments?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

This newer impact...stalls out there. This one sucks compared to the other.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the brute tough. Sank one. Broke one. Also did It in about half the time.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...wow even the better impact stalled here...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Brute drill finished and....


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Snapped it


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I will post pics of mine later on. My impact has had it but its still more powerful than my drill.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I will post pics of mine later on. My impact has had it but its still more powerful than my drill.


Maybe you need a new drill? Sorry for posts above, never posted photos with my phone before.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think drills have different clutch settings to help stop snapping screws.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Impacts tend to break screws less often in my experience. My impact will drive a tapcon all the way in, but they will snap more often if I use a drill instead.

Just like an air impact gun tends to loosen rusted bolts better without breaking them, compared to standing on a breaker bar.

If your impact won't drive it, it needs to be pre drilled anywys.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think he was showing the difference between constant force and impact


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

:clap:


Tom Struble said:


> i think he was showing the difference between constant force and impact


A problem with most forums is there is too much opinion with very little facts. Of course that seems to be a major problem with many aspects of life today.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Didn't have time to test today. dug out a nice test piece of butchers block hard maple to you though. Will see how i get on tomorrow. Might give me a reason to buy a new drill :thumbup:


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

We have been running 10" Simpson screws and the impacts stall out at about the last 2 inches, we grab the cordless drill to sink them in the final bit.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Didn't have time to test today. dug out a nice test piece of butchers block hard maple to you though. Will see how i get on tomorrow. Might give me a reason to buy a new drill :thumbup:


That might be good for you in your application but for me that would be pointless. when was the last time i needed to drill a bunch of screws in hard maple, with long screws with out a pre drill.. never. Now if you do that is fine i guess you might need an impact. Me on the other had the one who is putting in the screws in my situation, i am mostly screwing construction lumber and D.Fir. And anything else is likely getting attached to one of those materials. Drill works just fine.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> :clap:
> 
> A problem with most forums is there is too much opinion with very little facts. Of course that seems to be a major problem with many aspects of life today.


This impact isn't stalling out per-say, the elasticity and grip of the wood is rendering the impact useless.

Try tightening a steel bolt and see which tightens is more.


----------

